# Mobile, AL bottles



## wonkapete (May 20, 2008)

Since I'm from Mobile, I've been trying to accumulate all the Mobile bottles I can get for 20+ yrs now.  I have examples of about every bottle ever made in Mobile, some more rare than others.  I plan to get a Mobile book started soon.  One that isn't too common is Wilson Ginger Ale.  Robert alerted me to an antique store that had these two beauties.  One is clear and the other is bluegreenish.  The likelihood of finding these two bottles at one place is a bit rare.  Wilson only lasted from 1918-1923.  Thought you local folks might like.  Thanks again Robert! I owe you one!


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

Very nice bottles. Do you know anything about a Holberg Bottling Company, in Mobile at one time? I can't find anything on them, other than about 2 years ago when a one gallon whiskey jug from that company was auctioned through Steven's Auctions which handles estate sales, etc. I think they are based in Mississippi.
 Thank you.


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

pic2


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

pic 3


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2008)

Nice rare pair Jerry. You collect Mobile bottles in general or just sodas?


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

*Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

photo from auction site


----------



## wonkapete (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Yes, there are many types of Holberg bottles and jugs.  I'll try to dig up more pics.

 Warren, you've seen my postings.  I have over 20,000 bottles.  I collect all types of sodas, but favor Mobile bottles.  Also have a few thousand cans, about 30 vending machines, signs, clocks, etc.  If it's soda, I collect it.


----------



## wonkapete (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Here's a few more Mobile bottles, including two different Holberg's.


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Thank you wonkapete. I would enjoy seeing those. Glad you came along.


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Those are nice bottles. Thank you for sharing them. On the first Holberg bottle in your photos, what does it say on the back of the bottle? Mine says "this bottle never sold".  Seems it should say "this bottle never to be sold". It's like some of the words are missing. The lower back base says "refilling prohibited by law".  Did Holberg just bottle whiskey?


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Those E Carre bottles also go with an good Pensacola bottle collections. Carre's brother set up over in Pensacola to bottle and sell but they never got around to getting Pensacola bottles before bro drank himself into bankruptcy.


----------



## wonkapete (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Yep, Holberg only dealt in whisky as far as I know.  Here's a few different Mobile  jugs.





































 a different Holbergs...sorry for the bad pic


----------



## necie35020 (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Photo of Holberg Whiskey Jug*

Whoa! No wonder we don't see Holberg bottles around, you have them all. With the exception of my orphan bottle. I guess no one wanted it and tossed it on the roadside somewhere.  Nice collection. And thanks again for sharing them with us.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 4, 2008)

They also bottled Grapico, Whistle, and Green River.

 The ad is from the book Alabama Bottlers


----------

